# Toyoul(s)



## maierdora

În seria pentru adolescenţi "Tara Duncan" (vol.7) apare la un moment dat apelativul "toyouls".
Nu am găsit nicăieri cuvântul. (Poate în nişte comentarii de pe net, pe care nu le înţeleg, în care pare să fie vorba despre Senegal. Dar acolo, forma este "toyoule".)
Poate să fie şi o invenţie a autoarei (dar, de regulă, situaţiile astea sunt explicate în carte fie prin notă de subsol, fie în lexicul de la finalul volumului.)
Mă poate ajuta cineva cu vreo idee?
Mulţumesc foarte mult!


----------



## farscape

Ziua bună,

În ce limbă e scrisă cartea? Poți să dai un exemplu în context? În engleză există _toyol_ (uneori _bottle imp_) dar n-am găsit _toyoul_ (French sp.?). 



Later,

.


----------



## maierdora

Cartea e scrisă în limba franceză.
E un apelativ, ceva ce-ar putea să-nsemne "străine", "neisprăvitule" sau altceva de genul ăsta (probabil, mai degrabă ceva peiorativ decât ceva neutru sau obiectiv): 
„— Tu te rends, toyoul, dit-il d’un ton féroce.”


----------



## farscape

_Toyol _este un spirit rău, chiar demon care arată ca un copil mic sau bebeluş. Face parte din "mitologia" malaeziană.

Dacă personajul care a fost numit astfel este de o vârstă fragedă, s-ar putea să se potrivescă.

Toate bune,

.


----------



## maierdora

Mulţumesc foarte mult, farscape!


----------

